# [SOLVED] Keyboard only works in one USB port and downloads wrong drivers



## JarredMorris (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello, I'm new here but have a problem.

I bought a USB Hub today for my laptop. I'm currently using a cordless keyboard and a corded mouse; wanted to put them onto the same USB slot with this hub I bought.

The mouse works.

But the keyboard only works on its original port; and will not work when its in the USB Hub, even if the hub is put in that port. 

It will try to install drivers, but I know for a fact it is using the wrong ones. It ssays it is installing a whole host of "MotionInJoy" drivers.
MotionInJoy was a peice of software I installed a while back and it's designed to allow me to plug my PS3 controller into the laptop. 

I uninstalled it today, yet it still tries to pull up these drivers; how can I stop it from doing so? Windows Update seems to have gotten confused and keeps downloading these ones. 

Furthermore, it will no longer try and "rescan" for these drivers if I put it in other ports now; as far as it is concerned, it is installed perfectly with no issues, is there a way I can force it to try and grab the drivers again for the port it is in? It won't work in the hub, and it will only work in its original USB port if plugged in without the hub; that is to say, even if plugged in alone in the other ports it just won't work because its set to use these damn MotionInJoy drivers from some reason.

How can I remove them from my computer completely and make sure that Windows Update downloads the correct ones and removes all reference to the old ones and make sure that it will work in any port?

Thanks.


----------



## JarredMorris (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Keyboard only works in one USB port and downloads wrong drivers*

Oh wait, I managed to get it working. I found in Device Manager that the MotionInJoy driver still existed for my PS3 controller, I removed that, and it stopped thinking the keyboard was my PS3 controller. I then plugged it back in and it pulled the correct drivers. 

I thought it was gonna be harder than that else I wouldn't have made the thread.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Keyboard only works in one USB port and downloads wrong drivers*

Thanks for posting back with your solution, and welcome to TSF. :smile:


----------

